# New INTP/INTJ, with 614 Enneagram tritype!



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

Hey y'all!

I'm a new INTP/INTJ on here with the "614" Enneagram tritype (6w5-1w9-4w5 to be exact). I've tended to be classified as either INTP or INTJ, but INTP seems to have won out today! Enneagram tests tend to classify me as 6w5, but occasionally as 5w6.

Anyways! Just saying "hey" -- but any comments or analyses about the previous statements are welcome!


----------



## clicheguevara (Jul 27, 2011)

Hey! Welcome to the forum 

In case you're still not sure about your MBTI, you might read up on cognitive functions. The function order for INTP is Introverted Thinking - Extraverted Intuition - Introverted Sensing - Extraverted Feeling whereas the function order for INTJ is Introverted Intuition - Extraverted Thinking - Introverted Feeling - Extraverted Sensing, so these types are actually not as similar as the letter codes suggest.

Oh, and I don't know if it helps because theoretically, any MBTI type can be any enneagram type but I'm an INTP and my tritype is rather similar to yours (still deciding between 4w5-6w5-9w1 and 6w5-4w5-9w1). Most INTPs and INTJs identify as 5s though.


----------

